# My 4 years old cat started to bring live mice into my bedroom



## shoegirl (Aug 9, 2009)

My 4 years old cat started to bring live mice into my bedroom in the middle of the night, 4-5 times a month (which is a lot) for the last 2 month. He disables mice quickly, then loose interest and I have to deal (throw it out) with half dead mice. Not funny at all!!! We have small garden, which he protect furiously from intruders. And my cat is loved by me very much. He become extremely affectionate after vet neutered him. My adult daughter, who was loved cat as well, moved out 2 month ago. HOW CAN I PREVENT HIM DOING IT??

I am not telling my cat off or panishing him at all!!!! I know how proud he is by doing this.. I can't close him out from my bedroom, it is his as well, he was very upset that I locked him out last night.. Anyway.. Thank you for all your replies. I guess I have to just put up with it..


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep him in at night? If he can roam between inside and out then restrict him to one room like the kitchen or something so atleast he won't bring his catches into your bedroom.

Does he have a collar with a bell on it as this may go some way to alerting his prey before the cat gets chance to pounce.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Baby British. Keep him in at night.
We keep ours in at night by putting something up against the cat flap.
Now the birds are nesting they are not allowed out until 7.30 am. I also put a collar with a bell attached on our youngest cat to help prevent him catching anything.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not sure you can. My cats are too lazy to hunt but my sisters cats are always bringing in small animals. There have been countless times that frogs & mice have suddenly run out from under the sofa where one of the cats has bought them in. Last year was a particulary nasty supriuse whn one bought in anest a blackbird chicks & killed them all in her kitchen - lovely! It's not nice but unfortunatley cats do hunt, it's a natural instinct. If you tell them off then you are just confusing them. 
You could try playing different games with your cat to direct his predatory drive towards an object rather than an animal but it's probably not going to be as much fun for him as chasing real mice!


----------

